# So Angry at these stupid butchers!



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I put in a order with a friend to get some meat for the dogs. Since the turkey necks didn't work I was really banking on this and put most of my dog food money towards it working. The meat was suppose to be frozen for us. It wasn't frozen and she is driving 2 hours to get back here. Now I know some dogs are fine eating whatever but I'm not so lucky. I fed Bridget some beef that was getting a little green that I left in the fridge and it upset her stomach. He also got her order wrong. I'm really angry and it isn't at her. I just couldn't tell her that I was no longer interested soon enough. I wanted him to be left with all those organs and muscle meat that I ordered to see what he was going to do with them. 

I'm having so many problems getting good meat sources. A had a butcher who was willing to sell me grass fed beef for cheap. We had planned to meet last Saturday and he asked me if I wanted anything else. I sent him a list of all the parts my dogs could eat to see if he could get anymore. He wrote me back that the list worried him and he was afraid he would get in trouble for selling things like tripe. So not only did he refused to sell the tripe but he cut the entire deal off. I now know whenever I ask someone for tripe it is usually the last time I'll hear from them. This is the third butcher in a row that refused to help me.

A butcher by my house isn't cheap but said he could work with me since I didn't need my bones cut out or the meat to look nice. He keeps telling me all he needs is two days to get some things ready and I'll get a call. After about a month of going in and leaving my number, calling and leaving my number and still being told 48 hours I gave up on him. He just wasn't interested and wasn't going to tell me that. Instead he acts like he is really excited to sell to me.

She just called me and told it was still cold. That makes me happy to hear it never reached room temp. Doesn't make the move he played on us any less shady.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

that sucks but the meat will probably be fine or at least not as bad as beef turning green. that had to be some pretty rotten beef because i've never had anything do that!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Personally, I think they will be fine eating the meat. We have gotten meat from our co-op that wasn't frozen but was still cold and it didn't give Dude any issues. Don't forget that Bridget hasn't really been on the raw diet long enough for her to be expected to handle something like green beef. Green chicken, MAYBE, but she really isn't to that point yet. Many people wait until they have been raw feeding for a year before they feed that kind of stuff.

Dude can handle SOME green meats whereas Buck has been able to handle fully green meats for months and we are still about 3 weeks from our one year mark.

Just because she can't handle it NOW doesn't mean she never will be able to. We like to stay away from green meats but turning/turned meat is another story. Honestly, even if it wasn't really cold when it got to you it still wouldn't be turned meat. I wouldn't eat it but I would still feed it to Dude. We have accidentally left things on the counter for two days before remembering it was there and feeding it to Dude with no issues. It takes a lot longer for meat to turn green.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

If I could only feed good, human-edible meats, I'd be in trouble. :lol:

Sorry you're having so many problems. Where are you located? Maybe someone here can point you in a good direction...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

where do you live, bridget?

when they are new to raw feeding, they don't have the enzymes in their gut or the flora to battle off green meats.

i don't feed green meats only because i don't forget to feed the stuff i have marked for them, but they do get stuff that is smelly....

and they did not get that in the beginning. as with anything else, they have to adapt first.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel okay feeding this meat, but still, the butchers suck! They were complete opposite of what they said. They said everything would be frozen, only the hearts were frozen. Nothing is green. And If I would have known it wasn't frozen, I would have taken totes full of ice. They also tried to charge me $2.50 per lb for pork heart after telling me it was $0.75 per lb (I got it for $0.75 per lb still after arguing). They didn't order my chicken backs and instead told me I could have the turkey necks in stead (they are double the price) and I explained to him that Tucker is allergic to turkey. They were not very helpful and were very rude. They told me to come back next week for the backs- even after telling them I drove two hours. This is the last time I order from them. I hope we can find some where else.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I live in Columbus Ohio. I'm not saying she isn't going to be able to handle green meat later. Her stomach keeps getting stronger so in the future that might change. I probably over stress over my dogs health.

It was still cold so it should be fine. I'm going to try find more sources.

Also going to give her some of those probiotics that Liz recommends. It might help.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> I live in Columbus Ohio. I'm not saying she isn't going to be able to handle green meat later. Her stomach keeps getting stronger so in the future that might change. I probably over stress over my dogs health.
> 
> It was still cold so it should be fine. I'm going to try find more sources.
> 
> Also going to give her some of those probiotics that Liz recommends. It might help.


they help me. 

did you know that my pet carnivore delivers in ohio? that it doesn't need to be shipped?

http://mypetcarnivore.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=95&Itemid=132


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> they help me.
> 
> did you know that my pet carnivore delivers in ohio? that it doesn't need to be shipped?
> 
> Kentuckiana & Ohio Delivery | My Pet Carnivore


I never found anything on my pet carnivore that wasn't either ground or outrageously priced :/ I'm I looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it will be fine. Yes, I would be upset about being lied to like that. But, I think this is a lot different than feeding actual green meat.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Double post


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know where you are in Ohio, but the co-op I use, Raw Paws, has a satellite site in Ohio. They are based out of Indianapolis. Check out rawpaws.org

The store is currently closed, because today was pick up day for May orders. It will re-open next week for June orders. Off the top of my head, some prices are:
Chicken backs- 0.60 per lb
Boneless beef chunks-1.50 per lb
Beef heart-1.60 per pound
Beef tongue-INDIVIDUALLY FROZEN!!! 1.50 per lb (I think)
They also sell Blue Ridge Beef grinds.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I never found anything on my pet carnivore that wasn't either ground or outrageously priced :/ I'm I looking in the wrong spot?



Oh I love My Pet Carnivore! They have stuff I couldn't find other places at a decent price - like pancreas. All of their organs, I think, are fairly cheap and high quality. 

I agree - too much is ground. Since I feed Snorkels ground meat, though, I was able to buy her stuff like ground goat. But most of it also comes in some form that's not ground. Except venison, I think - the venison was always ground.

You should look and pick the stuff that's cheap and that you can't get other places - their meat is farm-raised in Michigan. I got rabbit heads through them even though I couldn't afford the whole rabbit, at a good price. Chicken heads are cheap, too.

I could never buy stuff like that easily here.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We deal with this stuff too. We order a couple of beef hearts... a week goes by and nothing. Sometimes we show up and they sold it to someone else.

/facedesk

It's frustrating because we have a solid place for chicken and turkey, but nothing for beef so far. Using butchers can be a pain in the ass.

I would go check your local farmers market, find a seller there and go to them directly. Getting stuff from the farm is your best bet - kick out the middle men.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

There are good butchers, which are hard to find and there are butchers that think they are gods.
I wish the farmers markets here had more than fruits, vegetables and plants. There are not as many farmers as their used to be. Let alone try to find grass fed animals!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The thing I don't like about my butcher is they have several suppliers, and all those suppliers have price lists. They won't let me look at the price lists. I'm not sure why not. 

So she stands there and messes with her papers while I ask her about things, and I know I am probably missing out on good stuff because I can't see what they supply.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I never found anything on my pet carnivore that wasn't either ground or outrageously priced :/ I'm I looking in the wrong spot?


That is the same problem I had with them.



xellil said:


> The thing I don't like about my butcher is they have several suppliers, and all those suppliers have price lists. They won't let me look at the price lists. I'm not sure why not.
> 
> So she stands there and messes with her papers while I ask her about things, and I know I am probably missing out on good stuff because I can't see what they supply.


I think they are afraid of us asking for a price closer than what they paid. Personally I could care less what you paid for it. Just tell me what you are willing to sell it to me at. If it is more than I'm willing to pay then I will find someone else.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I did find a few pieces that had green marks and 1 that had a little black mark. Can I cut around them and feed the rest?





















That is what I found in the first 30 pounds. I have a lot more to go through but the rest I put into the chest freezer.

Edit: I think the meat will be fine. The color might have been from the light. Some of the first 30 pounds of meat I looked at was freezer brunt which kinds of sucks to find on new meat but that shouldn't hurt the dogs right? Overall I just think they did a really poor job of storing the meat. 

Nothing felt slimy or had any smell to it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

You know when I first started feeding raw I had a hugh problem with the same thing none of the butchers in the area would help. But now its been several years and I keep finding new stuff so keep working at it and don't get discouraged you will find someone to help you out.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I did find a few pieces that had green marks and 1 that had a little black mark. Can I cut around them and feed the rest?
> 
> View attachment 7420
> View attachment 7421
> ...


It really shouldn't be freezer burnt or a bit green. The dogs will eat it but it's not fair to pay good money for meat that isn't good quality...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I did find a few pieces that had green marks and 1 that had a little black mark. Can I cut around them and feed the rest?
> 
> View attachment 7420
> View attachment 7421
> ...


Yeah, and I was told the reason the pork and organs were not frozen was because it was from fresh slaughter of the day-- Wow. They are shady lying people.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Yeah, and I was told the reason the pork and organs were not frozen was because it was from fresh slaughter of the day-- Wow. They are shady lying people.


I figured that out when you told me what they did to you. If their customer service is really that bad then normally the whole business is shady. I'm going to look around at my pet carnivore to see what I can find there for a good price.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haven't inspected everything yet but the heart was in a case. Was suppose to be 50 pounds and it weighed 40.8 in the case. So I'm guessing he got me for about 10 pounds on this. About to give them a call now. 

Everything else weighed in perfectly. It was as if he made sure not to give us any extra. The label on my box of hearts was ripped off. I'm not saying this was done on purpose but sure seems like it was. 

I've been talking other people in starting the raw diet. People with money. People looking for good meat. When butchers pull stunts like it takes out a huge chunk of their sells. We might have been getting a good 500 pounds of meat from him a month. If this was my business I'd bend over backwards for a customer who is willing to buy so much.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe don't ask for tripe?

...It's not an essential part of their diet.


edit: And ya, I would definitely give him some hell for shorting you ten pounds. That isn't easy to do with a scale, lol.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Maybe don't ask for tripe?
> 
> ...It's not an essential part of their diet.


The guy seemed so friendly. Asked me what else I was looking for because he wanted to help out. Was there really any harm in just saying no, I can't get you the tripe? I'd be fine with looking else where. And we can still do business with the stuff he does sell.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> edit: And ya, I would definitely give him some hell for shorting you ten pounds. That isn't easy to do with a scale, lol.


And I get mad because they weigh my beef hearts in the box. Ten pounds - yikes.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I put in a order with a friend to get some meat for the dogs. Since the turkey necks didn't work I was really banking on this and put most of my dog food money towards it working. The meat was suppose to be frozen for us. It wasn't frozen and she is driving 2 hours to get back here. Now I know some dogs are fine eating whatever but I'm not so lucky. I fed Bridget some beef that was getting a little green that I left in the fridge and it upset her stomach. He also got her order wrong. I'm really angry and it isn't at her. I just couldn't tell her that I was no longer interested soon enough. I wanted him to be left with all those organs and muscle meat that I ordered to see what he was going to do with them.
> 
> I'm having so many problems getting good meat sources. A had a butcher who was willing to sell me grass fed beef for cheap. We had planned to meet last Saturday and he asked me if I wanted anything else. I sent him a list of all the parts my dogs could eat to see if he could get anymore. He wrote me back that the list worried him and he was afraid he would get in trouble for selling things like tripe. So not only did he refused to sell the tripe but he cut the entire deal off. I now know whenever I ask someone for tripe it is usually the last time I'll hear from them. This is the third butcher in a row that refused to help me.
> 
> ...


i'm going to attempt to answer as best as i can, as my husband is a butcher.
for starters , i would never feed "green" beef to my dogs. if it's not fit for me, it's not fit for the dog.
my husband works in a "prime" shop, so everything is more costly than going to a supermarket or even a chain butcher store.(there are reasons folks want prime or a certain brand of chicken, for example).
i just asked him the other day, if i could get some tripe and he said that he'd have to special order it, as they don't sell it. then i asked if it was white tripe or green and he said "white". if there is no call for an item, they don't have it and often can't get it. i know , if i were in an italian neighborhood, for example, i probably could go in to the local butcher shop and they would have tripe. probably white tho.

perhaps, if you go into the shop, and have them write up the order, and leave a credit card deposit (so you don't get screwed), they would produce the items. i wouldn't hold out expecting tripe unless you let your fingers do the walking , calling around different shops that might have the need. just like my husband's store doesn't sell goat. no one in garden city eats goat.just they way it is.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

bett said:


> i'm going to attempt to answer as best as i can, as my husband is a butcher.
> for starters , i would never feed "green" beef to my dogs. if it's not fit for me, it's not fit for the dog.
> my husband works in a "prime" shop, so everything is more costly than going to a supermarket or even a chain butcher store.(there are reasons folks want prime or a certain brand of chicken, for example).
> i just asked him the other day, if i could get some tripe and he said that he'd have to special order it, as they don't sell it. then i asked if it was white tripe or green and he said "white". if there is no call for an item, they don't have it and often can't get it. i know , if i were in an italian neighborhood, for example, i probably could go in to the local butcher shop and they would have tripe. probably white tho.
> ...


My fingers have walked all over Columbus. Not selling tripe isn't the end of the world. Refusing to sell me anything because I asked for it is a little strange. I understand that some places have better cuts that are worth more. It makes prefect sense to me. All I ask is to be told the prices and give me a idea of the quality of meat that your selling. Don't let me show up to your shop to find freezer brunt meat being sold at normal price. 

The butcher shop closest to me did write down my order when I came in. I left him my phone number and expected a call within a few days like he said he would. I called to remind him several times. The last visit I had in his shop he claimed to have lost my number so he gave me a piece of paper to write it down again and noticed my number on it before he gave it to me so he found a different piece of paper for me to write my number down. I knew then he was never ever going to contact me. And I probably couldn't trust the meat he was selling was always going to be good. 

A credit card deposit is a little scary when your working with shady shops like the ones I keep finding.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

The above issue is being resolved. He is going to refund us the money on the missing meat and whatever was freezer brunt. This makes me happy. The manager seemed really nice and said he was working in the back when she went in. I hate writing bad reviews on places so I always give them a chance to resolve the problem.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

isn't there also a co op out of akron?

i don't know if MPC is so outrageously priced.....their goat chunks are about what anyone would pay. 

yes, they have too many ground products, but sometimes ground isn't bad when you're serving up a protein for 'treats' or special occasions or as part of an overall diet.

i use them and hare today for the stuff i can't get locally or from my co op.

for instance, hare today has rabbit heads. those heads still have eyes and brain. that's nummy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> Haven't inspected everything yet but the heart was in a case. Was suppose to be 50 pounds and it weighed 40.8 in the case. So I'm guessing he got me for about 10 pounds on this. About to give them a call now.
> 
> Everything else weighed in perfectly. It was as if he made sure not to give us any extra. The label on my box of hearts was ripped off. I'm not saying this was done on purpose but sure seems like it was.
> 
> I've been talking other people in starting the raw diet. People with money. People looking for good meat. When butchers pull stunts like it takes out a huge chunk of their sells. We might have been getting a good 500 pounds of meat from him a month. If this was my business I'd bend over backwards for a customer who is willing to buy so much.


sometimes building a relationship with a butcher takes some time. maybe you can do that.....what starts out rocky can sometimes be your best source


----------

